# where to get black aluminum window screen kit?



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

i cant seem to find black aluminum window screen kits only bronze, white, and gray. i want the black to match the tank when i make vents. if i cant find any might just have to go with the gray. and also does any one know if they make the aluminum in different thicknesses or is it one size fits all? just wondering so it can fit flush on the lip of tank.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I have bought the black at my local Lowes before.


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a professional window cleaner by trade, and in my years being around Windows and screens I have learned most company's stay away from black frames because they fade over time to a chalky grey color. So I'd imagine it's hard to find but maybe not impossible. I used bronze for my projects and just spray painted them black


----------



## timmygreener (Aug 22, 2011)

^ also my screen frame is just a hair over the lip of the tank frame, also from lowes


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

looks like ill just have to go with the gray. as for spray painting them i dont want to create more work unless the customer requests black. thanks guys for your posts.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I use the bronze frame kits for making vents. They pretty much look like they are black in color when positioned on the tank.


----------



## Dendro Dynasty (Jul 11, 2013)

hydrophyte said:


> I use the bronze frame kits for making vents. They pretty much look like they are black in color when positioned on the tank.


Yup I ended up going with bronze it's dark enough where you can't really tell.


----------

